# أحلى 4 حكم قالها القذافى



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

أحلى 4 حكم قالها القذافى




1)

㑇㑳㖞㘎㘚㤘㥮㧏㧟䝼䞍㩳㭎㱮㳠䁖䅟䌷䎬䎱䏝䓖䙌䙡䜣
2)

䦅䶮䴗丿丯丰乄两丵丶么乘圞圝乙乍乊之丫丧並严两乂丢両丯丟丞丝东丛业乌之乊乕乗乘乙交亶亦亖云亐 亏于亍二亜些 亚亪享京亭亮亯

3)
仩仨仧仦以令代仢仡仠仟仞仝仛仜仚卶卤厃卲卡占卟卞卝卭卾卽卲卵 卧卧卦卣占卞 卝卾印却卥卷卷卦卤卟卜

4)
圙團在圗圖圦圥圔圓圣圢園圑圳圴圐圏圯圮圞圝圼圫圛圚圊圪场坂坃坅圶圵圴垇垆垅垂垀
.
.


​


----------



## انريكي (28 فبراير 2011)

:bomb::bomb::bomb:

الكل يبعد حفجر المكان بلي فيه هههههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا تاسوني 

ارتهالك في الافراح


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه

الله حكم تحفه ههههههههه

هشي يابت من هنا ههههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 فبراير 2011)

*واااااااو حكم اكثر من راااائعة ههههههههههههههههه*
*مرسي ليكي يا قمر*
*وسيبك منو بقى ههههههه*​


----------



## emad62 (28 فبراير 2011)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

*دي شكلها حكم كوووينا
وشكلي هتعصب وهضرب حد
ايه اللي دخلني هنا اصلا​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههه
يااااااه الراجل ده حكيم فعلا
لازم تعملى بها انتى اول واحدة يا كوينا
ميرسى لك
*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه
حلوه جدا
حكم رائعه ومفهومه
ههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مارس 2011)

> :bomb::bomb::bomb:
> 
> الكل يبعد حفجر المكان بلي فيه هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههه بس حاسب

شكرا انريكى لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مارس 2011)

> هههههههههههه
> 
> الله حكم تحفه ههههههههه
> 
> هشي يابت من هنا ههههههههه


 
انا قاعدة هشى انتى هههههههههههه

شكرا روزى لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مارس 2011)

*



واااااااو حكم اكثر من راااائعة ههههههههههههههههه
مرسي ليكي يا قمر
وسيبك منو بقى ههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اهم حاجة استفدتى ؟ ههههههههههههه

شكرا الملكة العراقية لردك الجميل*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه ده عنده ثلاث اربع ضارب

شكرا عماد للصورة الحلوة دى​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مارس 2011)

> دي شكلها حكم كوووينا
> وشكلي هتعصب وهضرب حد
> ايه اللي دخلني هنا اصلا


 
اهم حاجة مكنش انا الحد ده ههههههههههه

شكرا مايكل لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مارس 2011)

*



ههههههههه
يااااااه الراجل ده حكيم فعلا
لازم تعملى بها انتى اول واحدة يا كوينا
ميرسى لك


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
انا عملت بيها والحمد لله فادتى جدا

الدور عليكوا بقى 

اهم حاجة متلغبطيش المواعيد

معلقة قبل الاكل ومعلقة بعد الاكل هههههههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مارس 2011)

> ههههههههههه
> حلوه جدا
> حكم رائعه ومفهومه
> ههههههههههه​


 
الحمد لله الكل استفاد هههههههههههه

شكرا استاذ نهيسى لردك الرائع​


----------



## قمر الشام (2 مارس 2011)

خلوة خلوة


----------



## tasoni queena (2 مارس 2011)

> خلوة خلوة


 
ميرسى يا قمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه
الراجل ده بيتكلم كلام زى الفل 
ههههههههههه ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 مارس 2011)

خذوا الحكمة من افواه المجانين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*والنعمة استفدت ههههههههههه*​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

لا بجد جميلة جميلة
بس هي اخر حكمة اللي معرفتش اقرأها
ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا كوينا


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> ههههههههههه
> الراجل ده بيتكلم كلام زى الفل
> ههههههههههه



مدام قال دراع مرسى يبقى بيتكلم صح ههههههههه

شكرا كوكو كتير


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> خذوا الحكمة من افواه المجانين



من افواه القذافى هههههههههههه

شكرا حبيب يسوع لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> والنعمة استفدت ههههههههههه



القذافى اصله مقنع سبع صنايع هههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## marvel2011 (16 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههه شكراً ع الإفادة


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أكتوبر 2011)

> لا بجد جميلة جميلة
> بس هي اخر حكمة اللي معرفتش اقرأها
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا كوينا



لالا ملكش حق دى اسهالهم مش معقول هههههههههههه

شكرا جوجو لردك الحلو


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أكتوبر 2011)

> هههههههههههه شكراً ع الإفادة



انا مبسوطة ان الكل مستفاد ههههههههه

شكرا كتيير


----------

